# Ideas for another contest



## Giosan (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey all.

I really enjoyed the mantis habitat contest (no, not just because we won!  ), and I was talking talking to Peter how we could sponsor another contest.

As you know, we run our own website and we thought it would be nice to sponsor the next contest with a shirt or something, since that's some of the new products we have on our website. We got different designs, colors and sizes so the winner has a big choice  

So, anyone got some nice ideas?


----------



## Pelle (Jun 13, 2008)

A Photoshop contest


----------



## Giosan (Jun 13, 2008)

Pelle said:


> A Photoshop contest


And what kind of photoshop contest? Photo editing? Drawing?


----------



## sebastienlatour (Jun 13, 2008)

how about a simple photo contest? the best picture wins?

or a pet and ower look-alike competition, the winner is the person who look most like his matid?

or a "what's the weirdest thing your matids ever ate?" competition? one of my favorite to win would be the owner of that matid who caught a humming bird (you can see the video on youtube)!

or how about a mantids in the wild photo competiton?

i think i deserve a prize just for these great ideas


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 13, 2008)

What about design a mantis?

The most people that would want to trade a idolomantis for lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 13, 2008)

seb said:


> how about a simple photo contest? the best picture wins? or a pet and ower look-alike competition, the winner is the person who look most like his matid?
> 
> or a "what's the weirdest thing your matids ever ate?" competition? one of my favorite to win would be the owner of that matid who caught a humming bird (you can see the video on youtube)!
> 
> ...


Yes u got good ideas, sorry all u get here is a kudos! I like the pet and owner look one


----------



## acerbity (Jun 13, 2008)

One contest could involve creating a mantis, sort of making blue prints for it and all and even photoshopping different parts, etc, whatever comes across as coolest.

One could be a talent show... Try to teach a mantis a trick or catch them doing some off the way behavior.


----------



## matt020593 (Jun 13, 2008)

seb said:


> how about a simple photo contest? the best picture wins?


Two words... Macro Junkie. LOL

There are some people with amazing cameras on here, so it kinda rules out other people with not so good cameras.


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 13, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> Two words... Macro Junkie. LOLThere are some people with amazing cameras on here, so it kinda rules out other people with not so good cameras.


Ya a pic contest isnt very fair consideringi have a 200$ camera and MJ has a 2500$ or something like that. We should do mantis art lol. you can use paint, sand, sticks, and you make a praying mantis picture or model..... but no going to a pre built kit lol


----------



## Giosan (Jun 13, 2008)

Very nice suggestions everyone, we will pick one soon


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 13, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Very nice suggestions everyone, we will pick one soon


photo contest isnt fair cause some have better camaras than others and having an editing contest is unfair also because im sure only a handful of guys on here know how to edit good me not being one of them.

how about u take your own pic."must be your own pic" and edit a caption in it? like yen did that time...remember the 69er caption he did...lol


----------



## sebastienlatour (Jun 13, 2008)

how about a funny picture one??

you take a picture of a mantis and you have to have a funny caption to it (in the like of "you should have gone to specsavers" on a picture or a weird eye mantids, or a "mmm....i'm loving it" with a mantids eating)

that would involve some nice photography, but would be judged on the funny / interesting / unusual comments. in that case, everyone would be equal since we all have a brain to think!!  B)


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 13, 2008)

seb said:


> how about a funny picture one??you take a picture of a mantis and you have to have a funny caption to it  B)


hey thats my idea..thief! :lol:


----------



## matt020593 (Jun 14, 2008)

lol, I think a caption would be a great contest.


----------



## sebastienlatour (Jun 14, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> hey thats my idea..thief! :lol:


oops, sorry , i didn't realise... i was too busy trying to think of fun competition possibilities.

well i guess all i can say is great mind think alike


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 14, 2008)

seb said:


> oops, sorry , i didn't realise... i was too busy trying to think of fun competition possibilities.well i guess all i can say is great mind think alike


true


----------



## Orin (Jun 14, 2008)

How about a contest for the best contest idea? Everyone here could have a fair shot at that and not even have to leave the computer.

Or a contest for the best effort at getting new people into the mantid hobby? You would have to explain what you did, likely back it up with photos or video and explain why you think your promotion is the most successful.


----------



## Ian (Jun 14, 2008)

Orin said:


> How about a contest for the best contest idea? Everyone here could have a fair shot at that and not even have to leave the computer.Or a contest for the best effort at getting new people into the mantid hobby? You would have to explain what you did, likely back it up with photos or video and explain why you think your promotion is the most successful.


Would the contest idea have to be child friendly?


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 14, 2008)

Orin said:


> How about a contest for the best contest idea?


 :lol: :lol:


----------

